# Decatur County



## Timberman (Dec 6, 2004)

How are things looking down there? I'm heading down Wednesday and should be in stand by Thursday pm. I'm hoping the big boys are starting to roam a little.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 7, 2004)

Its 80 degree highs and 60 lows. Not much movement and bring a thermacell. Should be cold again Friday or Saturday and things should pick up.


----------



## Timberman (Dec 7, 2004)

> Its 80 degree highs and 60 lows



Nice.   I talked to my Bro in law last nite he said  hot too. He's been taking a few quail hunters but hasn't even been deer hunting yet. If it cools I think he's got me lined up.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 7, 2004)

Who's your brother-in-law or who does he work for??


----------



## Timberman (Dec 7, 2004)

It depends on who's asking.  A little nicer tone and I might have just come out and said it.

He has always fooled with bird dogs and is an easygoing sport, so he helps a few people out guiding here and there.


----------



## Timberman (Dec 10, 2004)

After 2 afternoon and 1 morning hunt in 3 different areas slap covered up with sign, I've seen a grand total of one deer, which I saw this evening walking out about 40 yards from my parked truck in a peanut field. The turkeys obviously have been assigned surveillance duty on me, cause prolly 25-30 have followed my every move, even relocating almost a mile today to keep up with me.   I did learn just how valuable a Thermacell is in these parts. They're sold out at the sporting goods store here and I bet I could double my money. Not!

Tomorrow is shaping up to be the best day so far. I'm going in and not coming out till tomorrow night, if I can stand it.


----------



## Timberman (Dec 11, 2004)

I sat in my climber way up in a tall Georgia Pine this am til the wind threatened to blow me over to Valdosta. I finally got down, ran to town, and came back determined to find a deer. I slipped into the Attapulgus Creek swamp about 11:00, actually wading water in the creek as it is one giant braided stream after all the rain. You're so quiet thataway it's like you're just floating along. About halfway thru my jaunt, a deer crossed the swamp just out of sight but I could hear it splashing across the sloughs. Came out about 3 and sat a green field til dark. Nothing. I'm tired and done. They'll have to wait til next year. I surely did enjoy my visit to my old stomping grounds.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2004)

Timberman,
Sorry you didn't get a deer-- I'm in the same club! But a trip to the Attapulgus swamp is its own reward. In the seventies one of my high school teachers who was an older gentleman said it was common knowledge that a small group of Creek Indians (eluding a one-way ticket to Oklahoma...) lived in that swamp until the 1920's or 30's. He said in the 20's a mail plane would fly over and see their fires. Good luck in your future hunting!


----------



## predator (Dec 13, 2004)

*decatur co*

Timberman my  thoughts are just the same this has been the worst year due to the heat and now that I am total disgusted with hunting and have started to clean out the boat the weather starts to change and get cool dont know if it,s in time to change my mine just haft to wait and see better luck next year p.s I hunt in the same area as you and boy arethe skeeters bad.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Timberman said:
			
		

> It depends on who's asking.  A little nicer tone and I might have just come out and said it.
> 
> He has always fooled with bird dogs and is an easygoing sport, so he helps a few people out guiding here and there.


Just wondering.  That is where I was born and raised.


----------



## Timberman (Dec 13, 2004)

Doghunter,

He guides off and on for Tim Smith at Southwind, has helped the Reynolds' and the Kirbo's entertain, helped with some of the bowhunts at Perrung's, Ramsey Simmons at Elberta Crate, etc. Plus he's kin to half the county and has helped farm the other half. Maybe yall are kin?

So now who are you or who do you work for???? :


----------



## WILLMAN (Jan 3, 2005)

DEAR EVERYONE
I JUST HUNTED FOUR DAYS FIFTEEN MINUTES NORTH WEST OF BAINBRIDGE, I HUNTED EVERY MORNING AND EVENING AND DID NOT SEE ANYTHING THE FIRST THREE DAYS : LAST NIGHT MY UNCLE THOUGHT HE SAW A NICE NINE POINT BUT WAS ONLY AN EIGHT POINT BECAUSE OF A BROKEN BROW TINE , SO HE PUT ME IN HIS STAND THIS MORNING AND ABOUT AN HOUR AFTER DAYLIGHT HE WALKED OUT. I KNOCKED HIM DOWN WITH ONE SHOT   , AND HE DIDNT GET UP. WHEN I GOT DOWN HE WAS ONLY A SEVEN POINT DUE TO A DEFORMED RIGHT ANTLER. HE WAS MY FIRST BUCK EVER.  HE SCORED 81, BUT WOULD HAVE SCORED 101.5 WITH A NORMAL RIGHT ANTLER, HE WEIGHTED 154    
                                        WILLMAN


----------



## Eshad (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats Willman on your first deer, and late season at that!  Good hunt!


----------



## WILLMAN (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Eshad


----------

